

Richard Feynman on The Value of Science - mqt
http://www.hal.rcast.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~drebes/value.html

======
felixc
A decent read, but I much prefer his "Personal Observations on the reliability
of the Shuttle"
[http://www.ranum.com/security/computer_security/editorials/d...](http://www.ranum.com/security/computer_security/editorials/dumb/feynman.html).

It's of a lot of interest beyond simply the direct information about the space
shuttle, mainly because of its discussion of reasonable risk taking, how to
measure very remote probabilities, and the potential for a large disconnect
between engineering and management with regards to safety measurement. And
then of course it's about the space shuttle, so that's awesome.

------
jackchristopher
Science is what we know. Technology is what we can do.

What's on the other side of our ignorance? What novel things can be created
out of matter? How can we ensure that new discoveries and inventions are
safely brought into society? How can we do this to change things for the
better?

This is why I'm a programmer.

I can't wait to see where these new technologies, the computer and the net,
will take humans. I excited to be alive today.

Don't forget the fundamentals.

------
sophist
Feynman in action: <http://youtube.com/watch?v=HKTSaezB4p8>

~~~
jey
And here he is in a more serious context:
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=zSZNsIFID28>

